# Identify a Tylomelania (Sulawesi) Snail based on Description



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm trying to identify a specific Tylomelania or Sulawesi snail that I saw for sale about a year ago (that I would like to buy now but first have to figure out what it's called).

The snail is fairly small (about 1/2" max) with a more bubbly shell than the usual conical sulwesi snail. The shell is black (or dark brown) and their flesh is dark too (ie: they don't look too pretty







). Their main appeal is as a replacement for Malaysian Trumpet Snails since they are similar sized and burrow in the gravel like MTS, however, they don't breed as quickly and they also enjoy algae a bit more than MTS. This description is based on memory so it might be a bit off, but I'm hoping this rings a bell for someone that might be able to shed some light on what snail this actually is.

Thanks for the help,
Harry


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They are dwarf black Poso snails. I may still have some but I have to check.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes I do have some. Send me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

matti2uude said:


> Yes I do have some. Send me a pm if you're interested.


PM sent.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

